

Major opinion shifts, in the US and Congress, on NSA surveillance and privacy. - teawithcarl
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jul/29/poll-nsa-surveillance-privacy-pew

======
a3n
" If I had to pick the most astonishing aspect of this episode so far, it
would be that everyone now knows that the Obama administration's top national
security official, Director of National Intelligence James Clapper, outright
lied to the Senate about NSA programs. And yet - as I said on ABC yesterday
morning - not only isn't he being prosecuted for that crime - as much of a
crime as anything Edward Snowden is accused of doing - but he still has his
job. That, of course, is because the "law" does not apply to high-level
Washington officials and DC's National Security State is an accountability-
free zone."

Accountability-free zone. Remember that the next time you read a story of some
kid at school getting strip searched by a police "resource officer" under the
school's _zero tolerance_ policy because she had a tylenol in her lunch.

